# Mathews Reezen



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Youd probably be best heading over to the bow tunning forum.
Ive seen quite a few people have the stoppers pop off their Mathews, dont know if theres a fix . . .


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you have the hard or the soft rubber stoppers?


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

i think there soft


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

fredbear17 said:


> i think there soft


that may be your problem because if you are pulling a higher poundage you will most likely need some harder ones and if that's not the problem, make sure they're put in right.


----------

